#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  April '08 BUY-EARLY-BONUS of 15 XTRA Rai-ChurchYouthCenterCMai28Rai B803/TW

## tango

*NOTE PRICE REDUCTION PLUS BONUS OF AN EXTRA 5 TO 15 RAI FOR EARLY PURCHASE*

*Price reduced from Baht 12,880,000 -see May 2007 post here:*  
*Chiang Mai Land For Sale 28Rai just SSW CMai B12,880,000* 30-05-2007, 08:27 AM

*
BONUS!  EXTRA 5 RAI plus 10 RAI  LONGAN   FREE if 28 RAI PURCHASED BEFORE 01 AUG 08 
*
*
  BONUS!  EXTRA 5 RAI  FREE if 28 RAI   PURCHASED AFTER 01 AUG 08 BUT BEFORE 01 DEC 08  
*

  Ideally situated for your Church Seniors or Youth Villa, Resort, Boarding   School, Training Center, or Retirement Villa. Revenue from over 800 longan   trees. Possible future fish farm-designer organic crops-hydroponics.

  Or just retire and live off your longan fruit sales: you decide! 

  36,000 m3 aquifer-fed reservoir (50x40x15m) 1+rai surface area assures water   in drought- paved Hwy-Electricity-above flood plain-School Temple Church 5min   walk, Hosp 15min drive. A Chiangmai best buy at B321200 / rai. 

  • Near the Sanpatong-DoiLah-MaeWang tri-district-intersect just SSW of   Chiangmai 

• Paved road fronts property 

  • Daily breeze constantly all year across property even on the hottest days 

  • Water supply system-extensive-multiple backups:
-On site, private aquifer-fed reservoir never empties.   You are invited to verify this yourself during drought in April-May. 
-On site 64m-deep potable water bore w electric pump 
-Stream just off property at temple seldom dry 
-Govt reservoir nearby dry in May-neighbors use ours 

  • Extensive Orchard Irrigation System; underground pipes laid to each tree

  • Electricity-Telephone power lines at property entrance in May 2007

  • 28 contiguous rai, Land Deed NorSam3, now being upgraded to Chanod.

  • 28 rai = 28 x 1600 m2 = 44,800 m2 = 4.48 hectares = 11.1 acres

  • 28 rai x 400 TW per rai = 11,200 TW @ Baht 803 per TW or Baht 8,993,600   which equals Baht 321,200 per rai 

View further images and maps at: http://lanna28rai-bonus.fotopages.com
   Should you wish, kindly arrange visit at: keypers@gmail.com.

IMAGES IN TANGO's GALLERY

----------


## tango

Thanks for your interest; but this property is now removed from the market as new owners are to create their country estate there. Amazing what a decrease in the Baht can accomplish. Cheers... :Veryhappy:

----------


## wilder

What was the selling price if you don't mind?

----------


## ataloss

Back on the market! Financing fell through. Mai pen Lai-It's back to the drawing board!  :Shrug:  Will have to edit original but uncertain how to do so. In the meantime, if in the CMai area take a trip out on your own or pm for guided tour. Regards....

----------

